# Trek store - What a joke



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw that Trek was having a sale so I went to the Trek store in San Jose CA to check out the Madones. They did not have a single American made Trek on the showroom floor. With this economy I can't believe they could be sold out. Could this be some kind of bait and switch to list the 5.2 on sale and then try to sell a different model? The staff was too busy to even let me rant so I'm doing it here!


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

My local Trek dealer is busier than ever. I stopped in on Saturday for a quick repair and watched 3 roadies go out the door. The no interest program for a year must be a hit.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, my Trek shop in Peachtree City, Ga not ONLY has moved into a brand new building (read as "Super Modern"); stocked up on everything; and are very busy, but, they offer great service too!

But, then again, this area is a bit on the up-scale... so, maybe the recession has not hit them so much. Me...well, been out of work with no income for 9 months.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Loan Shark*

Once the interest does kick in on a Trek credit card check out the rate. Something like 22%!


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Pay it off in 12 months. Take a gift when you can get it


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

Better yet.......Here's an idea. Don't buy things unless you have cash!

Good rule of thumb - If you'd be embarrassed/ashamed to tell your grandmother about HOW you purchased it, don't purchase it until you can proudly tell her you paid cash.

Sorry - Don't mean to preach, just ultra sensitive about people using credit these days.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

jtsk said:


> Better yet.......Here's an idea. Don't buy things unless you have cash!
> 
> Good rule of thumb - If you'd be embarrassed/ashamed to tell your grandmother about HOW you purchased it, don't purchase it until you can proudly tell her you paid cash.
> 
> Sorry - Don't mean to preach, just ultra sensitive about people using credit these days.


I would be proud to tell my grandmother how I let someone else pay the interest on a new bike that I paid off in less than 12 months. She'd think I was pretty bright. Maybe she'd bake me a cake.

We buy all our electronics with store credit cards and pay them off well before the expiration date of the loan. We also pay off our credit card balance monthly.

Credit can be used for ya or agin ya. Your choice.


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

Jaxattax said:


> I would be proud to tell my grandmother how I let someone else pay the interest on a new bike that I paid off in less than 12 months. She'd think I was pretty bright. Maybe she'd bake me a cake.
> 
> We buy all our electronics with store credit cards and pay them off well before the expiration date of the loan. We also pay off our credit card balance monthly.
> 
> Credit can be used for ya or agin ya. Your choice.


Good for you.....

But if you are indeed doing what you say, you are part of a small percentage of Americans that successfully use credit without getting burned. Most people are not disciplined enough or knowledgeable enough to accomplish this.....resulting in the credit problems the world economy is currently experiencing (which is why I'm so sensitive about it). For the vast majority of people, it's playing with fire and history shows they'll eventually get burned. It's as simple as avoiding unnecessary financial risk by using a little planning. It took me a long time to learn this lesson, but I finally did several years ago and I'll never borrow another dime in my life for anything (with the possible exception of a mortgage but we're working to eliminate that one too).

Sorry, starting to preach again............I'll shut up. Not the correct forum (sorry for the pun).

Happy riding


----------

